# Rear screen projection material?



## Rukbat (Aug 3, 2014)

I am directing a play with 13 distinct scenes in community theatre in December. Looking into rear-screen projection. Have reviewed many of the Forums here on the topic (great information), but the question of what is the best *materia*l to use is elusive. My screen will be under 20 ft. wide and less than 10 feet high. Single projector run by laptop with PowerPoint will project background scenes. Have reviewed a number of Web sites that offer rear screen projectiion material, but confusing (to me). As soon as current production is struck I will be experimenting with shower curtain and available projector, but the curtain won't be big enough and the projector might not be powerful enough. Will have to persuade my ED to pay for it, so I'm looking for a Cadillac, not a Lamborgini.


----------



## carproelsofly (Aug 3, 2014)

Rose Brand has a nice brochure that explains the basics of projection screens, and should help you find the right product.
You can buy it finished (you specify the size and the edge treatment) or raw (you build the frame and attach the material with tape/staples/etc) in whatever size you need.

There are a few price points for RP - hopefully one will be right for you.

HTH,
Jen


----------



## LavaASU (Aug 4, 2014)

Rukbat said:


> I am directing a play with 13 distinct scenes in community theatre in December. Looking into rear-screen projection. Have reviewed many of the Forums here on the topic (great information), but the question of what is the best *materia*l to use is elusive. My screen will be under 20 ft. wide and less than 10 feet high. Single projector run by laptop with PowerPoint will project background scenes. Have reviewed a number of Web sites that offer rear screen projectiion material, but confusing (to me). As soon as current production is struck I will be experimenting with shower curtain and available projector, but the curtain won't be big enough and the projector might not be powerful enough. Will have to persuade my ED to pay for it, so I'm looking for a Cadillac, not a Lamborgini.



PM sent. I have a screen you may be able to borrow for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Rukbat (Aug 4, 2014)

carproelsofly said:


> Rose Brand has a nice brochure that explains the basics of projection screens, and should help you find the right product.
> You can buy it finished (you specify the size and the edge treatment) or raw (you build the frame and attach the material with tape/staples/etc) in whatever size you need.
> 
> There are a few price points for RP - hopefully one will be right for you.
> ...



Thank you. Very helpful. Obviously a gray screen is preferable to black because it has a wider viewing cone. Pricey, though.


----------

